
Show HN: Meatshields – A free, online, turn-based strategy game - Baron_Von_Meats
I made an in-browser game called Meatshields (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;meatshields.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;meatshields.com</a>) which allows players to play a turn-based strategy game against many different players simultaneously.<p>The game is heavily inspired by Advance Wars and I wanted to give people the multiplayer experience I loved from my childhood. I couldn&#x27;t find an online version of the gameplay that I really loved (Advance Wars By Web (AWBW) is FANTASTIC, but there are actually a few gameplay mechanics in Advance Wars that I take issue with that I wanted to try to balance myself), so I decided to make my own.<p>It&#x27;s still pretty rough around the edges in some aspects but the game is fully playable and has a tutorial and optional AI opponents if you don&#x27;t want to fight real humans.<p>Right now it&#x27;s just the ground units that have been slightly rebalanced, but a lot of the other great features of those games have been included.
======
vasili111
Guest mode (even view only) will be nice. Mandatory registration is not good.

------
andruby
The link [https://meatshields.com](https://meatshields.com) doesn't seem to
load (ERR_TIMED_OUT)

Receiving too many visitors?

~~~
Baron_Von_Meats
Yeah, a lot more than I was expecting which was probably super naive of me

------
flashman
I'll have to take a look at this later. It kind of looks like a more strategic
take on agar.io?

------
Baron_Von_Meats
Oh wow, the poor server is having trouble handling the new traffic! Thanks for
checking it out though! Will try to resolve asap

